# Still catching him in lies



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

We are separated since August. He has promised to be straight arrow. He has our dd part time.
We got a puppy in August. She loves the little thing. This morning he told her that from now on the pup stays at the house with him instead of coming back and forth with her. I bumped into him at the supermarket and said that I want the pup Thursday when she is with me. He says 'no problem'. No mention of what he told her earlier in the morning. 
I am so angry, because I can't confront him with this to see if she misunderstood him. Because if I do he will feel that she has been telling tales. My stomach is in knots all the time.

I guess I just keep biding my time and monitering the situation.

I really had wanted to be back in my own home for Christmas, but with this crap going on it's just agonizing.


----------



## d4life (Nov 28, 2012)

Maybe he changed his mind and decided that the puppy can go with her on Thursday.  

If you are afraid to talk to him about this then I see no way possible that you will be ready to move back in by Christmas. You should be able to carry on a conversation with him without fear of what he will say or do. If a question like that makes him think his daughter has been telling tales, then there are bigger problems here. Kids get confused sometimes, it's normal. 

Hope everything works out ok for you.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

That fear is something i lived with for years. I know now I was being emotionally abused. You shouldn't feel like you can't say ANYTHING to your husband without drama. 

Just ask if she misunderstood. She's a child.


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

I seldom can speak my mind. He will say I am mean to him if I do. He constantly guilts our dd out, saying that he is so lonely when she is with me, that he has nothing to do but sit and stare at the wall, that he has no food in the house (we have $$ and are not poor).


----------

